# 921 tunes to 9.1 and 9.2, but not 9.3, 9.4 or 9.5



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a signal strength between 112 and 120 for KQED in the bay area (RF 30 , digital channel 9).

I can tune to KQED 9.1 (KQED-HD), which shows just a still picture at this time since there is no HD broadcasting. Also 9.2 (KQED-ENCORE) shows properly.

But on 9.3 (KQED-WORLD) , 9.4 (KQED-LIFE) and 9.5 (KQED-KIDS), I get a black screen without any sound .

My other tuner, a Samsung SIR-T165, which is hooked up to the same antenna, displays all 5 subchannels properly at the same time .

Since there is no signal reception issue on 9.1 and 9.2, and they are broadcast on the same frequency as 9.3, 9.4 and 9.5 (RF channel 30), this problem can only be a bug in the OTA tuner/decoder of the 921 receiver .

Anyone else seeing this ?

Reboot doesn't help, of course.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Have you tried to delete the channel, re-boot, then add it back?


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

I live in San Francisco. I get all 5 KQED OTA channels. 

Delete the channels. Reboot. Rescan.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

gsalem,

I have tried that. Occasionally, my 921 gets all 5 subchannels (well 4 at a time really - either 4 SD or 1 HD and 1 SD).
But most of the time, there is something wrong with at least one of the subchannels.
The behavior really depends on the time and which programs are being broadcast.

Sometimes, several of the subchannels are just missing both picture and sound (but I know they are broadcast, since my other tuner picks them up).

Last week, during the day, when the 4 SD subchannels are broadcast, my 921 had a picture on all of them, but sound for only 2 of them.

On that last issue, I I spoke to Alison in advanced support who told me it might be my alternate language preference . She said the 921 only really supports English and Spanish . This despite many more languages being available in the menu . I had set my 921 to French since that's my native language ... I reset it to english to find out if it will happen again. Time will tell.



gsalem said:


> I live in San Francisco. I get all 5 KQED OTA channels.
> 
> Delete the channels. Reboot. Rescan.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Is it possible they don't broadast on all sub-channels all then time? I know the PBS in Tulsa broadcasts 4 subs durring the day, but most evengins and weekends only the 11-1 is active.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

madbrain: 

I live about 2 miles from Sutro Tower with a perfect LOS. I have a very
good signal strength. (measured at over 100 on the 921). How is yours? 

Trying "english" would be the best next step. These boxes are not tested
well w/ OTA and you might have hit a corner case.



Allen: 
You are correct. KQED does not always have the all of the subs active. But
on evenings they usually 4 or 5. And we can always get 5 on Thursday or
Friday night.


George (gsalem)


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I live in Santa Clara, about 40 miles south of the sutro tower. I use a channelmaster 4221 antenna whicih was profesionnally installed/pointed, and my signal strength for KQED is between 110 and 120 on the 921 . The problem isn't signal strength . As I mentioned earlier, I'm feeding the same antenna signal to 2 tuners at the same time, and only one tuner has a problem with some subchannels - the 921 .

Between 8pm and 6am (I believe) KQED broadcasts HD on .1 and SD on .2 . There is no signal on .2, .3 or .5 .

At all other times, there is SD on .2 , .3, .4 and .5 , and a still picture with no sound on .1 . At least that's what I correctly get from the Samsung SIR-T165 tuner .


----------

